# Ikea loures opens



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Loures IKEA opens


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

*Ikea*



siobhanwf said:


> Loures IKEA opens


Brilliant, how far is that from Lagos
Jean


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

b7fry said:


> Brilliant, how far is that from Lagos
> Jean


Hi Jean,
Not exactly a stone's throw,according to my other half it's
about 2.5-3.00 hours drive!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

b7fry said:


> Brilliant, how far is that from Lagos
> Jean


About 20 minutes north of Lisbon!!


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

From Lagos you are talking about 300km to Loures. 2.5/3 hours drive if you respect the speed limit on the motorway.


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

*Ikea*



Silverwizard said:


> Hi Jean,
> Not exactly a stone's throw,according to my other half it's
> about 2.5-3.00 hours drive!


Not much dif to Lisbon for us then. Bummer.
Jean.


----------

